# IUI GIRLS TURNED IVF PART 28



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

To you all

H
xx


----------



## mizz-gizz (Apr 19, 2004)

Hi All - just a quick on from me. Had EC yesterday and got 6 eggs. Today they rang and said none had fertilised - I just feel so gutted, again!  

Just wanted to let you all know, and that I will take a break from FF, for the rest of this week at least.

Big congrats to you looby for lovely Katie Rose.

V_I_L_ & Moosey - am keeping everything I have crossed for you two, you have been at this as long as us now, I'm so hoping that this will be the one for you.  

Lots of love and luck to you all,

Mizz Gizz. xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

oh mizz, gutted for you sweetie          

kj x


----------



## mizz-gizz (Apr 19, 2004)

Thanks Kim - we will look at egg sharing / egg donation in a while. Hope you are well, will email you soon. 
love, Mizz. xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Oh Mizz honey, things had seemed to be going so well, life is so unfair, you take all the time you need, all my love x


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Mizz - What can i say 

Will settle for sending lots of love your way       

Looby xx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Struthie 

Have my fingers crossed that all went well this morning xx

Ali - sorry missed your news - Thinking of you xx

Love to all - Be back later 

xx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

*THE IUI GIRLS TURNED IVF *  

*Special luv'n'hugs*

Moosey & VIL 
Struthie 
Mizz Gizz 
Catwoman 
Molly 
JessP 
CK6 
PetalB 

* IVF Graduates *      

Morgan - BFP - Robin & Oliver born 08/04/05 6lb7oz & 7lb10oz   
Candy - BFP Nov 04 Jacob Edward born 08/07/05 7lb 8oz 
Megan35 - BFP Dec 04 Baby girl 15/09/05 
LoubyLou - Natural BFP Feb 05 Katie Rose born 19/10/05  
AussieMeg - BFP March 05 Connor & Rhauri born 26/10/05 2.73kg & 2.45kg   
Purpleal - BFP March 05 Tayla Rae born 28/10/05 7lb 6oz  
DebbieA - FET BFP with Twins !! April 05 - EDD 15/12/05   
Triciah - BFP April 04 - EDD 14/12/05  
Jellyhead - BFP with twins!! June 05 - EDD 19/01/06  
Welshy - Natural BFP June 05 - EDD 05/02/06  
KarenC - BFP with twins!! June 05 - EDD 08/03/06  
KimE - Natural BFP June 05 - EDD 24/02/06 
Fergie - BFP!!! July 05 -EDD 28/03/06  
Jane12 - BFP with twins!!! Sept 05 
Billie - Natural BFP Aug 05 - EDD 18/04/06 
Ajax - BFP with twins!!!Oct 05  
Aliday - Natural BFP Oct 05 

*IVF Students *      

LizH - 2ww Testing 7 Nov   
Eire - 2ww Testing ?   
Cathy - Stimming Good luck this time round 
Jodi - FET Good luck this time round 
SMCC - Stimming Good luck this time round 

*IVF Recruits *  

Mez - On the waiting list
EmmaO - ICSI later this year 
mimhg (Michelle) - IVF appoint Nov 05
Almamay - IVF Sept 
Starr - Trying again in New Year
Murtle - Trying again in New Year
RachelB - Starting ivf Sept/Oct
Aliso1 - !st ivf appointment 4th Nov
Mizz - Trying again Sept/Oct
Jojo29 IVF appointment Sept
Sweet Kitty - IVF chat Oct
Angus - Trying again soon
Northern Sky - Starting ivf soon.

*Special babydust to the ladies taking some time out *

Bobble
Abby Carter
Sicknote
Nightnurse
Alessandra
Jessygirl
DebbieB
Linds
Vaso
Lilly
Chantelle


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Oh Mizz, I am so sorry to hear your awful news. My heart goes out to you.  

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

oh mizz i am so sorry,god i know how you are feeling   

lot of love petal b


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

So very sorry to read your news Mizz. 

What a dreadful thing to happen after it was all looking so positive. So sorry. 

Love Molly
x


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Mizz,
I am so terribly sorry to hear your news.  I hope that another door opens for you really soon.
Sending a lot of hugs your way.
Jodi


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Oh Mizz,I am so sorry,life is so unfair.

I got a bfn yesterday and af arrived today.


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Mizz-   I am sorry to read tor news xx

Struthie- Not again hun


----------



## mizz-gizz (Apr 19, 2004)

Hi All - thanks for the supportive words, it means a lot. I am just so depressed at the mo. I just feel so angry and somehow cheated. I had 6 eggs, 5 were immature so couldn't be used, the did ICSI on the remaining one to no avail 

Struthie - sending big hugs to you too - so sorry for your bfn  Each time I think, surely this time will be the one for us, but it never is.

We will not give up just yet - we have our follow-up next week, and will ask about egg sharing at ARGC. And, if it's not possible there, then somewhere else.

Thanks and hugs to all who are stabbing, having EC or ET, waiting    

Luv,
Mizz. x

Post modified by Jayne as some content was against site policy


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

Hello

Mizz - so sorry, it must be so disappointing to come so far then this happens.  Hope your follow-up goes well next week.  

Struthie -  

Liz
X


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

AussieMeg said:


> We are pleased to announce the safe arrival of Connor and Rhuari at 09:16 and 09:22 this morning at National University Hospital, Singapore. At 2.73 and 2.45 kg respectively the boys are strong and healthy. Megan is still in some pain but otherwise in good shape.


  CONGRATULATIONS AUSSIEMEG AND DH   

 WELCOME BABIES CONNOR AND RHUARI


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Oh Struthie

I am so very sorry to hear your news. Sending a big   your way.

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Liz - I hope your ET went well and that you have your feet up resting. Keeping everything crossed for you.    

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## smcc (Jun 5, 2005)

Hi all,
just to let you know my progress.
I picked up my drugs today to start my first IVF and am doing the first injection tonight. I am using Puregon and at first the cons said I had to inject in a muscle (not sure if I could do that myself). Then he read a book that said you could inject into your stomach (fat not muscle). Does anyone know if that's ok?
Feeling quite nervous about doing the first one. Haven't had any training or anything.
Mizz- sorry to hear your news. That must be so gutting having got that far. I'm dreading that happening to me.
VIL and Moosey- when are you testing?
Struthie- bigs hugs to you. We were cycle buddies last time. Hope you get some good luck soon.
Sarah
xx
By the way- snow arrived today in Moscow!!


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Hi Sarah

I used Puregon on my cycles and inject into the fat on my tummy. I did try it in the thigh once or twice but it really hurts doing it into the muscle. Do you have a Puregon pen? If so it is really easy to use. Remember to take it out of the fridge about 15 mins before you want to use it to allow it to come to room temp. It hurts less and you shouldn't bruise so much.

Best of luck!

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## smcc (Jun 5, 2005)

Hi Murtle,
No I haven't got a pen- they don't sell them in Moscow so I have to use a needle. 
Do you have to do it the same time every day? My cons said to do it at 6pm which is half an hour away so better take it out of the fridge soon!!!
Sarah
x


----------



## jane12 (Apr 8, 2005)

Hi all

Mizz so sorry to read your news take care.

Congratulations to Aussiemeg & DH on the birth of your twins.

SMCC yes ok to do in injection into tummy good luck with it.

Take care all.

Good luck to all on 2WW and testing.

Jane12


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi 

SMCC - yes I was told it is best to do it at the same time every day if possible, although I had to vary my times slightly on some occasions.  I didn't use a pen and found it all quite easy.  Good luck.

Murtle - thanks for your well wishes.  ET went well and I now have 2 4 cell embryos (grade 2) on board.  Also thank you for updating me on the list.

Jodi - when do you have your FET?

Liz


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

congratulations aussiemeg and dh on the birth of your twins       
lizh-good luck with your two weeks  

smcc good luck with injections

mizz-thinking of you ,

ck6-hope you are alright

hi to everyone else

luv petal b


----------



## mizz-gizz (Apr 19, 2004)

*   CONGRATULATIONS AUSSIE MEG & DH  *

*Mizz - luvin the fab halloween-look site - Gizz*


----------



## Aliday (Oct 21, 2004)

Firstly so sorry to mizz gizz and Struthie , so sorry to hear your news 

and to Aussiemeg and dh

 CONGRAULATIONS  
ali


----------



## smcc (Jun 5, 2005)

Well I've done my first injection- can't believe how scared I was. I'm not needle phobic at all but doing it to yourself is quite different.   It actually hurt and I have a small bruise now. Sorry I'm just being a wimp but really not looking forward to doing that every day!!

Stupid question coming up- how far do you stick the needle in??  If any of you have used Puregon- did you have to mix the small white balls with liquid. I have 4 capsules that I have to mix together- it's all a bit fiddly. I'm sure I'm doing it wrong. 

Liz- good luck with your 2ww. Only hope I get that far.
Sarah


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

What an up and down time since i logged on last.

Mizz and Struthie - sorry to hear your news. Can't imagine what its like to go through so much and then nothing. Thinking about you both.   

Aussie Meg & DH - congratulations on the arrival of your boys. Doesn't seem 5 mins since we heard you were expecting! Sending you all lots of love.

I waiting for the   to arrive tomorrow and judging by my headach tonight she'll be bang on time and probably give me a good beating. Still this will be the first time for years when I actually want it to arrive! 

Love to you all,

Cathy


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Well done Sarah, the first jab is always so hard but by the weekend you'll be able to do them in your sleep. I always stick the needle all the way in (I think my needles were 12mm) but I can't help you with the mixing as I used a ready mixed cartridge with the pen.

Cathy - An af dance just for you.
                                 

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

why can't i still make my writing move


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

HEY ALL...... OOOh it's all Spooky on here tonight.......


Mizz sweetheart. It's so unfair. Good for you thought for looking at the future. Egg share sounds a positve idea xxx

Struthie. Not again. Poor you sending you a big hug xxx


Murtle if you keep this busy you'll never have time to work...  I'd rethink the travel agent change of job.... we get some 'perks' but the pay is lousy...

Molly hope you're feeling better honey. thinkingn of you.

Jess you've every right to be angry. I think we all get to that grrr stage. Maybe you should ask about the steriod's next time.

I'll prob not be on again for a while... Got houseguest's for a few days (Becca aged 7 and Matt aged 11) my neice and nephew. !!  Got loads planned to do including seeing Scrooge the musical 2morrow!!  Seems weird having kids in the house with no parents!!  My we've already got the little girl next door in for an hour while her mum pop's out. All quite surreal really girls are colouring and Matt and DH are watching football. HOW NORMAL!!

Lots of love and special kisses to Candy and Baby J, Angus, Cathy(come on af!) VIL and Moosey, Lilly, and an extra wet oneto  Looby and Baby Katiexx    

OOh and to everyone i've missed


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Aussie Meg and DH

 Congratulations on the safe arrival of your boys.... Connor and Rhaurie  

              

Love Starr xxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Petal - It's dead easy. Just highlight the stuff you want to move then click on the *<-M* button (7th botton from the left on the top row starting B)


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

*yes i can do it
how do you make it biggerthanks murtle*


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

*now i cannot stop*ha ha


----------



## ck6 (Apr 8, 2005)

hows the flu petal ?      hope everyone is ok..... Mizz very sorry to see your news never seen that before then we get two in a week !!!


----------



## Eire (Jul 5, 2005)

I just wanted to say hi to everyone. I haven't been online in quite some time (a lot of family illnesses).
Struthie, sorry to hear things didn't work out for. sending you .
Mizz sorry to hear about your news. I had EC done yesterday and am waiting for the clinic to phone me later today. I too had 6 eggs, as this is my first IVF i'm a little anxious to hear todays outcome!

I just want to wish everyone all the best of luck with whatever stage of treatment you are on.

Take care


----------



## Aliday (Oct 21, 2004)

Morning girls,
just wanted to wish Eire luck with fertilisation and good luck with et               

Petal you can change the font size by highlighted the text you want to change and then clicking the big A with an arrow on, then just change the number to whatever you want( it comes up with 10 then delete this and type in whatever no you want)Well that's how I do it anyway 

sarah, glad inj went well, you'll soon get used to it and feel much better when you get a uss and see that follies are growing and you must be doing it right.

Cathy hope the   has arrived.


 to Caroline, hope you are ok honey, thinking of you

love to molly, starr, murtle, billie, mizz-gizz and struthie and all those not mentioned xxx

ali


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Hi everyone,
It is spooky, isn't it?  Strange yellow colour! (Or is it orange?)

Struthie and Mizz, I was so sorry to hear your news.  To both of you         

Liz, I'm not sure of the date of FET.  I start blood tests day 13 ( November 1), so about day 18 or 19 I think.  Two days after I ovulate I think.
Natural cycle with progesterone pessaries this time.

Aussie Meg and DH, Congratulations on the safe arrival of your twins.  What fantastic news!  

To everyone else, I'm so tired I can hardly type, but I'm thinking of you all, and sending lots of positive vibes out.
Back soon.

Lots of love to all
Jodi


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

OOOOOOOOOOOO Girls, I love the Halloween theme


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

6 eggies - well done Eire. Fingers crossed for good news today.  

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## smcc (Jun 5, 2005)

Well second injection done but I'm really not keen on them at all. I think I have been given the biggest needle possible- Murtle you said yours were 12mm, mine are about 7cm long!!! so you can see I'm not really sure how far to push them in. They seem really thick too as it is an effort to get it in. Sorry I'm just being a wimp about this.
Also do you sterilise the skin beforehand or after?

Eire- well done on your 6 follies and good luck for ET.
Sarah
xx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Sarah

7cm!!!!! I think you need to get in touch with your clinic before you do yourself some serious damage. 

I used a long (green top) needle to draw the suprefact out of the vial but then had to switch to a much shorter (grey top) and finer needle to inject with.

I used an alcohol wipe to cleanse the vial each time and to wipe over my skin about 1 minute before injecting.

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

Evening ladies

Just had a quick look back and wanted to leave a couple of messages.

Mizz - I'm so sorry honey.  Pleased you're thinking positively about the next steps and I wish you all the luck in the world.

Struthie - big hugs your way too honey - sorry it didn't work out.

Aussiemeg and DH - congrats on the safe arrival of the twins.  Will leave a message on BFP too!

Love to everyone else.
Billie xx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Just a quickie  

Think i have managed to upload a couple of piccies   

Love to all,
Will try and catch up over the weekend 

Looby & Katie xxxx

Ps - Starr Katie sends soppy wet ones right back to you xx


----------



## Jellyhead (Nov 5, 2004)

BIG CONGRATS TO MEGAN ON HER BABY BOYS !!!

Just a quickie to say i am so so sorry Mizz and Struthie!!! ahhhhhhh its so unfair!!!!
Struthie you battle on and on and I hope you still have some strength in there to give it another go.. BIG         for you xxx

Me i am having to stop work in a week or two at the most...my feet are blowing up and legs painfull when i am at work.....    happy for stopping work not feet LOL

love to all of you in whatever stage you are in.....
Jelly (jayne ) xxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Poor you Jelly,good to give up work though!!

Looby - she is beautiful!

As for me we are doing one last DIUI this month,then if no luck will have one last go at DIVF,then if no luck will have to call it a day xxx


----------



## Eire (Jul 5, 2005)

I just wanted to say a big thank you for everyones good wishes. I really do appreciate them. Well I received good news yesterday evening that all 6 eggs fertilized (thankfully) and I'm off shortly for my transfer / insemination?

Can I ask a question.... I am so bloated at the moment and sore and was wondering realistically when should I expect the swelling to go down? I cannot get into my clothes and have had to borrow some from my sister in the meanwhile!!!

Best wishes to everyone


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

Hello

Eire - congratulations that all eggs have fertilized  , that is brilliant news!  Good luck for your ET.  I would mention to the clinic about your swelling, it might be that your ovaries are settling down after the stimulating drugs.  Drink plenty of water and milk.  

Looby Lou - Katie looks beautiful, congratulations  

Sarah - I agree with Murtle about contacting your clinic about your needles.  You should have one for drawing up the liquid into the syringe and another one (usually very small and fine) for injecting with.  I was told to pinch my skin where I was injecting, and I think this helps to minimise any discomfort.  Hope you get is sorted out.

Liz
xx


----------



## smcc (Jun 5, 2005)

Hi all,
I had my first scan this morning (after 5 days of injecting) and I had 9 follies. Not sure if that is good or bad- my cons didn't seem too impressed but then he doesn't speak any English so it's hard to know what he thinks! 
They are all quite small- between about 6mm and 10mm- so he said he may increase my drugs. I was taking 150UI of Puregon so he said he would increase it to maybe 200 or 250 depending on the result of my blood test.
I did manage to change my needles to a thinner and smaller ones so injections are getting a bit easier.
Thanks for your advice - I would really be lost without FF at the moment as you lot seem to know more than my doctor!!

Eire - how did your ET go?
Hi to Struthie and Jess- hope you're ok.
Sarah


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

*Happy Halloween *


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

Hello girls,

Finally back - feels like i have been away forever!

Firstly, Mizz, Struthie and Petal - I am so sorry to hear your news.  Sending you all a great big   

Huge congratulations to Looby and DH - Katie Rose is adorable x

Also, Congrats to Aussiemeg and DH - two baby boys - lovely!

Liz - Goodluck for the 2ww - hope it is passing quickly for you.

V_I_L and Moosey - when do you test or have i missed that? ??

Ali - how are things with you?

We had a fab time in the US and survived the tale end of "wilma" and spent way too much money in New York but never mind!  We actually just wanted the holidat to pass really quickly so that we could get home for our first scan which was today.  Went well and it showed that we are having twinnies!  I am so happy right now especially after seeing those 2 little fluttering heartbeats.  I will probably start posting over on the BFP thread soon but be assured that i will be keeping an eye on all of your progresses!!

Lots of love

Amanda xxx


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

Hi all,

Ajax - glad you had a good time and what lovely news to come back to. Congrats!!

Sarah - think you're very brave with a doc who doesn't speak English! sounds as though alls going well.  

Looby - what a pretty little face. Can't believe that was the little bump we saw at the Essex meet!

Eire - hope the ET went well   

Hows VIL & Moosey?

Had my baseline scan this am. I'm now officially menopausal!  So start stimming tonight. Who was talking about big needles - don't like the look of them at all!! How often do your clinics check you when you've been stimming? Mine don't want to see me til next Monday - was it something I said!!

Off to don my witches outfit now. We always have a party in our village for the kids (its a tiny village - 50 houses) We all go and annoy the neighbours and collect money for the fireworks for Sarturdays bonfire party as well as more sweets than is good for anyone. Great fun!!  


TTFN

Cathy


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

Hello

Amanda - congratulations, that is great news, twins - I am really pleased for you.  Hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy  

Sarah - 9 follies sounds good to me, hopefully the increased dose of puregon should help them to grow over the next few days.  Glad that you've sorted out your needles.

Cathy - I had 3 scans whilst stimming, my first scan was on day 5 of stims, but they all work in different ways!  Hope you find the injections OK.

Happy Halloween to everyone  

Love, Liz


----------



## aliso1 (Dec 23, 2003)

Hi girls

Have not been posting for a wee while but have been surfing watching what you are all up to.

Amanda great news on your twinnies.

Cathy hope you have a great halloween

Hi to everybody else.

Well I had to go up to Glasgow Royal on Friday there with DH sample, had an hour to get it their and from our house it can sometimes take an hour to get into Glasgow never mind to get to the Royal but managed it in 50 mins.

Had images of getting stopped by the police, explaining the situation and getting a police escort to the hospital.

But we have our appointment this Friday with Dr Yates so very excitied, have lost exactly a stone today so I am very proud of that, just another 5-7pds to go.

So hopefully when I weight in on Friday he will not call me fat.

Happy Halloween to you all.     

Ali


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

Hi all,

Ali - yes halloween was great. We got SOAKED! but made loads of money and got bags and bags of sweets!! Roll on the bonfire. Funny isn't it. I can marshall all those kids and not feel a tweek of envy, sadness, guilt etc but when my Dh brother in law rings to say he and his girlfriend are expecting in Feb I go to bits! Must be hormonal!

Had my first stimms jab last night. OUCH! And today i have a sore  . 

Did you see the prog about the three sister last night? IVf looked such a doddle didn't it!! I was really emotional with them. Not like me - must be hormonal!!

Hope youre all tickety boo

Cathy


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hi best girls!

Hope you don't mind me crashing in but have just been reading your post Cathy.  Great to hear you're well on the road - those big needles sound v painful and now you're getting me worried!  Good luck with stimming hope you get loads of good follies!  Yes I too saw that program last night about the sisters.  I agree - it made it look like you only have to do it once and it works (and I really HOPE and pray that it will for all of you new converts and of course it can we only need look at our lovely Candy!).  It made me emotional too - what fantastic sisters to do that for each other - such an amazing gift.  I really felt for the surrogate who carried him and handed him over.  Will be interesting to see them in a few years time and whether or not they do go through it all for a second one.

Sarah - 9 follies sounds really really good so don't worry, you're doing really well!  Can't imagine how difficult it must be in a non english speaking environment.  Good luck hunny    

Amanda- fantastic news re TWINS!! Congratulations to you both!!!  All the best for a happy and healthy pregnancy!

Big   to everyone else!!

Holly xx


----------



## aliso1 (Dec 23, 2003)

Oh I clean forgot about that programme last night.

I never watch telly too and I saw the clip and thought must watch that, think the time is coming to start writing things down    

Ali


----------



## Eire (Jul 5, 2005)

Hi Girls!
We had a long weekend here in Ireland so dh and I went away for a couple of days R n' R. The weather was disasterous!! It didn't stop raining the whole weekend but we had a lovely time anyway.

ET on Friday went great. It was painless and very quick. I was very lucky in that I had two grade 1 embryos transferred. I phoned the clinic today so see how the remaining 4 embryos did over the weekend and unfortunately none of them made it! so I've nothing to freeze & no back up for the future. To be honest I'm a little gutted, it makes me wonder about the two inside me now. Oh well....time will tell!.

Anyway enough about me.

Alison, well done on the weight loss! good for you!. Keep up the good work!!! Good luck with ur appointment on 4th!

Sarah - I was the same as you on my 8 day scan. I had 9 follies and I think that only 2 were approx 10mm!. They were talking of cancelling my tx but said that they'd up the dose and see what happened. They upped my dose my 30% and it worked wonders!. I'm sure you'll be the same!

Cathy - glad to hear that you had a good halloween! Well done on your first injection! Are you injecting yourself in your backside? I've always done the injections in my stomach and have found that for me it was the flicking of the skin beforehand (to deaden the area to be injected) that left me very bruised. This time around I didn't do that and ended up with no bruises!....just a suggestion on what worked for me.
Re. scans, I had my first one on day 8 and thereafter every second day. Each hospital has its' own protocol.

Amanda, what fabulous news, congratulations!! wishing you a healthy & happy pregnancy!

Liz - Hope you're bearing up on the dreaded 2ww! Just one week to go!! Fingers crossed.

To everybody else, best wishes and take care!


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS

.....to Adrienne on the birth of Tayla Rae. Piccies in the gallery are absolutely gorgeous. 

.....to Amanda who is expecting twinnies. So exciting.  

.....to Aliso1 on losing all that weight. Good luck for Friday. 

.....to SMCC for that fab colllection of follies. Hope they all grow nice and big. 

.....to Eire on those fab embies. Fingers crossed they stay put 

.....to CathyA for doing her first jab. 

.....to Petal for making her words move. 

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## smcc (Jun 5, 2005)

Morning all,
Just to let you know I had my second scan this morning. All seems to be moving in the right direction. Follies have grown a bit- largest is now 14mm and the smallest is still about 6mm. There only seem to be about 3 at 14mm though so I'm not sure if the others will catch up or not. May have to up my dosage again. Anyway, I'm pleased that there has been some growth at least.

Congrats Eire on your ET- it sounds like it went very well.
Amanda- big congratulations on the Twins news- that must just be so brilliant to hear. I bet you're over th moon. 
Cathy- well done on doing your first jab. It was me who mentioned the big needles. I have managed to get smaller ones now but I still dread doing the injections.

I have my in-laws arriving today to stay for a few days (all I need with all the IVF stuff going on!!) so I need to go and tidy up and do some cooking!
Sarah
x


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Hi everyone,
Amanda, great big congratulations on the twins.  What fabulous news! 

Eire, the two Grade 1 embryos sound great, so I hope that's all you need.  Good luck     

Hi Holly, lovely to hear from you.

Aliso1, good luck for Friday     

To everyone, I hope everything's going well.

As for me, I have had the second of my blood tests, and estrogen is rising nicely, so should be ready for FET about Sunday, I think.  This is a natural cycle for me, and as we have 8 frozen embies, we'll see.
I am a bit worried about those frozen embies though.  Even though we got so many, I don't think any were Grade 1, all Grade 2, so this has been weighing on my mind a bit.  I have to confess that I didn't ask many questions about that last time.  I will this time.

I hope everyone's well, and as we head into summer, I hope you're not cooling down too fast.
Lots of love
Jodi


----------



## moosey (Aug 12, 2004)

Hello everyone, well you have all been very busy since I last came on here.  

Mizz-Gizz - I am really, really sorry to hear about your news.  It is hard to keep picking yourself up, but good luck with your follow up appointment (if you haven't already had it) and big respect to you for not letting the fertility stuff grind you down to much.  Where there is hope, there is always a chance.  You take it easy ok?   

Struthie - I was really sorry to hear about your negative.  Hope you are ok as well.  What are you going to do next?  Whatever it is, I will be thinking of you and wish you well in whatever you decide to do next.

Aussie Meg - Well bloody done girl!  I had the biggest smile on my face when I read that you delivered you little boys safely into the world.  Thanks for your PM, don't know how you found the time to send one prior to your labour.  Hope you and your new additions are doing well.  I just spent the week in France with my friends twins who are completely adorable.  I know you will enjoy every minute of your time with them.

smcc - Good luck with you injecting and with your scans.  Hope the needles are not hurting too much.  Lets hope all the bruises are worth it!  

LizH - Glad to hear your ET went ok.  When are you due to test?

Starr - Sounds like you had a house full on Halloween. Hope you are doing ok.  

Eire - Thinking of you in your 2ww.  Sorry to hear you don't have any frosties, but it only takes one egg and it could be happening for you already!   

Ajax - Big congratulations on your twins.  You must be over the goddamn moon!  You deserve this happiness and I wish you a healthy pregnancy.

CathyA - Congratulations on being menopausal!  Good luck with your stimming.  Hope your follies are behaving themselves and growing.

Jodie - Good luck with your ET.  Hope your frosties are ok.  I had two grade 2 embyos frozen and am worried if they will survive the defrosting etc... Fingers crossed for you as well.

I do not have good news I am afraid.  I did a test yesterday and it was BFN.  I am completely gutted and spent the last few days crying.  The fertility treatment has destroyed me each time I have got a BFN and the IVF has left me feeling really exhausted.  I really thought I had a chance as I had 2 good embryos put back.  One was a grade 1/4 cell and the other was a grade 2.  The doctor doing the ET even said that she had high hopes for me this time.  I allowed myself to start believing it could work.  I did an early test and got a feint positive, only to find out that this was infact the residue of a HCG injection I took prior to ET.  Me and VIL thought we were going to have a baby finally for one day, then we felt stupid when we found out we were fooled.  

It is a cruel process when things don't work.  I feel completely burnt out with picking myself up and having to dust myself down and get on with the next cycle.  It has taken over my life where nothing matters anymore - just the need to have a baby.  I realised one night that I have a real yearning to get pregnant and I do not know if it will happen for me anymore.  I am feeling a bit down at the moment and I will not be like this forever, but this cycle was the hardest - my final throw at the dice.  I do not feel like seeing or talking to any of my friends as they do not know how hard fertility treatment is or how draining (emotionally, physically and financially) it really is.  I find myself telling them the facts and then putting on a brave face and saying 'oh well, they said i had a slim chance, so what could I expect', I feel completely destroyed by this last cycle and am wondering how much more I can take.  At the moment, I cannot take the failure anymore.  There is only so much you can take!  

I am sorry if my posting is a bit gloomy, but I find it hard to tell anyone else (apart from VIL) because they don't really know what a committment fertility treatment is etc...

I do however count my blessings and am aware that VIL can attempt to have a few goes to see if she can give us what we have wanted for so long.  It just seems so hard to believe and keep believing in the face of adversity sometimes.  I keep climbing the mountain, but seem to have the wrong boots on and end up sliding down the the bottom again with nothing to show for my effort.

Ok, I am going now as I am really grumpy!  Here is a funny story.  My friend was telling me that she asked her niece to think of names for her twins.  So the niece decided to try and make names of both my friends name (kulwant) and her partners (michael).  So she got out her clip board and was scribbling away.  Suddenly she looked really happy and proud that she came up with a name.  She said to Kulwant and Michael, 'I have a name that will work'.  'What is it?' they both asked.  She said 'The name is MiK*nt'  My friends rolled around the floor laughing in shock and disbelief leaving there niece looking very confused at there reaction.  We are hoping that when she learns about the birds and the bees she will realise why they reacted in such a way!

Take it easy

Much love
Jackie xxxxxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

for Moosey and Victoria. So sorry it didn't work out for you both.

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Moosey and VIL  so sorry for you girls......  You have every right to feel grumpy and angry and sad!!!    Sending you both a big hug and kiss 

Amanda oooh twins how exciting xx

Cathy you sound like those injections are a breeze now. Keep up the positve attitude 

Sorry not more personals.... i've just got back from rhodes for the conference. Had great fun, drank LOADS!! and had an average of 4 hours sleep a night. I'm exhausted and off to bed shortly...

Just a quick Q  My cycle is normally 28/29 days.  I started to spot on mon (day 22) and more since....but not my normal period  Any ideas. Have never been  that early before ??  

Will pop back tommorow love to you all

Sleepy Starr zzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

Hello

VIL & Moosey -   so sorry to read your news

Jodi - good luck with your ET, I never asked my clinic what grade my embryos were, but the two that survived the thaw process were grade 2 so I presume I don't have any grade 1 embies.

Sarah - it sounds like your follies are growing nicely

Eire - glad your ET went well  

Ali - good luck for your appointment on Friday

Cathy - are you doing intra-muscular injections?  

Liz


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hello all,

Ajax- Congratulations, twins!!!!!!!! How cool is that!!!!!!   

Cathy- Your Halloween sound great! How are the stiming jab’s going? Here is a follie dance for you     

Aliso1- Well done on loosing the weight  Good luck for your app  

Eire- Great news that your e/t went well   
You said that the left over embies not surviving was worrying you with regards to the two that were put back. The two that were put back are in the perfect place to survive, The ones left in the lab were not in there natural environment which dose not give them as good of a chance.  Try not to stress to much.
Good luck with your 2ww     

Smcc- A follie dance for you also to keep those follies growing 
   


Jodie- Good luck for your FET  

VIL and Moosey- I am so sorry to read your news  

 everyone else.

I am off for my fourth session of acupuncture tomorrow. I think it might be helping with my PCOS symptoms, the proof will be in seeing if my af arrives somewhere close to when it should be due as I am usually all over the place!


----------



## Aliday (Oct 21, 2004)

morning girls,
so sorry moosey and VIL 

great news Amanda 

sending sticky vibes to Eire    

Good luck for ET Jodi    

Some good news from me, bleeding has all stopped, had a scan this morning 
and one little heartbeat ticking away, another hurdle over  

speak soon
ali


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Aliday- that is grate news!


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Fab news Ali  

Love your ticker

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## smcc (Jun 5, 2005)

VIL and Moossey- so sorry to hear you news. Good luck for whatever you decide to do next- you really deserve some good news soon.

Ali- great news about the scan.

Cathy how are the jabs going?

Jess- how are you? you have been very quiet lately , hope you're ok.

I have another scan in the morning to see how the follies are getting on.
Sarah
xx


----------



## Eire (Jul 5, 2005)

Aliday -   delighted to hear your great news. Wishing you a healthy & happy pregnancy.

Moosey - Reading your message brought tears to my eyes. I am so so sorry to hear your news. IVF is so stressful and I agree that people who haven't gone through the process cannot fully understand just how traumatic it is. Just know that we are all here to support you, unfortunately not with physical huggs but the thought is there. Be kind to yourself over the next few weeks and let yourself grieve. My thoughts are with you at such a horrible, horrible time. Take care.

Sarah - Keep us posted with how your follies are growing. Fingers crossed. Wishing you    for your scan tomorrow. How are you getting along with your inlaws visiting - hopefully you're not finding their visit too stressful!

Lilly2k3 - Hope the accupunture is going well and working it's magic! Enjoy!

Cathy - How are you getting on?

LizH - only 4 more days until testing! How are you coping? Please god it will be  

Aliso1 - Best of luck tomorrow! 

Jodi - Wishing you all the luck for ET on Sunday. I'll say a little prayer that your frosties thaw nicely!!

As for me, I'm in good spirits, feeling very bloated again for the past couple of days and am due to go to a charity ball this weekend. How I'm going to fit into my dress baffles me! I think I may have to change plan now........laughing! (I wish dh would cancell the arrangement but he's counting the days!!!) 

For anyone that I've forgotten, wishing you all the best.


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

Hi all,

Moosey & VIL - so sorry to hear your news. Your post was very moving - we all know just what you mean.    - thats one for each of you.

Hi Starr  - glad you had a good time. Don't mention drink! The bottles in the wine rack keep calling but I'm being a good girl - unfortunately!  

Liz - yes I'm doing the burseralin under the skin on my thigh and the menogon into my muscle in my  . I say I - but I mean DH becasue there'd be no IVF if I had to do the jabs! Tried using an icecube last night before both jabs and it was much better (after the night befores fiasco!). I'm supposed to be going to a movie stars party next saturday night as Lara Croft (leftover outfit from a Superhero's party!) but I'm so embarrased to show my legs - I look like I've been kicked all over. Still I suppose they're my badges of honour really!

Lilly - good luck with the acupuncture. A friend of mine did it before and during IVf and swore it made a difference. (I'm sticking to Yoga - no needles involved!!)

Aliday - great news  

Hi to everyone else  

TTFN
Cathy


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Evening all

Cathy – ouch! Those intramuscular jabs sound painful.  

Eire – Hope you’re taking it easy. When do you test?    

Sarah – I’m glad you got those needles sorted. Here’s a little follie dance to help those follies grow.          

Jodi – Starting to get excited for you. My consultant always told us not to get too hung up on embie grading. Many grade 2 embies go on to full term whilst many grade 1s don’t.  

Moosey & VIL  &  

Starr – Sounds like you had a great time in Rhodes. As for spotting, could it be implantation spotting? Just a thought.  

Liz – Not long to wait now. Keeping everything crossed for you sweetheart.    

Lilly – I think you are so brave having all this acupuncture. Glad it seems to be working for you.  

Aliso1 – Good luck with tomorrow’s appointment. Hope you can get started soon.  

Looby & Adrienne – Your 2 girls look so gorgeous. You must both be very proud.   

Aussie – How are you and the boys.     to you all.

Struthie – Have you started another cycle yet? Hope you are ok.  

Candy - How are you and darling Jacob?   Starting to get excited for crimbo yet? I'm sure this will be the best one ever for you and dh.

 to Mizz, Caroline Jess, Petal & Molly

 to all our lovely mummies-to-be

 to us mummies in waiting. Our turn will come.

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

VIL and moosey- so sorry to hear your news hunnies   you 2 have been on a long old ride, and i salute you for keeping going on up that mountain moosey. its not surprising you are feeling so down, you guys need some time out for a bit....let the wounds heal a bit....and decided whats next. moosey you've had on those brave boots for ages now, and hard as it is to take them off, maybe its VIL's turn to wear them now...perhaps you have just been making them more comfy for her....

am thinking of you both  

kj x


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

VIL and Moosey, I'm so sorry to hear your news.  Wishing you lots of hugs across the miles.

Aliday, what fantastic news.  I'm so relieved for you.  I hope all goes well from here.

Murtle, thanks for your words regarding embie grading. You've helped me quite a lot by saying that.  Considering I hardly ever get to see my Consultant, I can never ask him.

Eire, I hope the bloating goes down a bit, and you fit into that dress. Is it just feeling bloated, or are you really bloated?  I'm never quite sure which it is myself.

And Cathy, I hope your legs clear up in time to look like a totally excellent and bruise free Lara Croft.  Do you have to have IM injections? There are very few injections that can't be given subcutaneously (just check the package and possibly with your clinic.)  It hurts a hell of a lot less, and leaves fewer bruises.  It may well be worth checking.  I did all my injecting into my stomach.  very few bruises!

I was watching a TV show last night about Iodine deficiency, and how common it is worldwide.  Also, how common it is becoming again in Western countries because of the lack of iodised salt in our diets.  I don't know about any of you, but I've been eating rock salt for a while and worrying a little about this.  Last night's show and the WHO recommendation for any women of child-bearing age to take iodine supplements sent me out to buy Kelp tablets today.  
Remember, I'm definitely not one for taking vitamins, but folate and iodine are two things I'm taking now.  Thought I'd just share that bit of info that's been in my thoughts.  Another thing to think about.
NB: Severe iodine deficiency can cause cretinism in babies, even moderate deficiency can cause a drop in IQ points.  Worth considering if you don't eat lots of iodised salt or seafood.

As for me, estrogen is on the way up, but I think ET will be monday or so.  We'll see.

To everyone, lots of hugs.
Jodi


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Only skimmed the posts, but wanted to send Moosey a hug, Kims reply made me cry, very fitting.

Jodi, as I have mentioned before a friend from my reading & Oxford thread has only a 2cell embie put back, just one, the doctors had no hope at all !!! but she got a positive and has just recently had a beautiful little girl, miracles do happen.

Cathy are you coming to the meet ?

Starr, glad you had a nice time  

Love to all x


----------



## smcc (Jun 5, 2005)

Hi all,
Just to update you on my follie news! They are growing slowly but steadily- biggest is about 15mm now I think so EC will probably be Monday or Tues. There are still quite a few small ones so not sure if they will grow to the right size or not.
I had to start injecting another drug this morning- Cetratide- that stops natural ovulation. I think I may be allergic to it though as I have come up with a huge red patch and it really itches. Phoned the clinic and waiting for them to call back.
Thanks for all your good wishes- was feeling a bit despondant after the scan as my cons said that 9 wasn't that many so not sure what to think.

Eire- hope your bloating goes down. I went out last night and couldn't fit into my trousers. Not sure if it's the injections or if I've just put on weight!

Cathy- hope the bruises go down. I was told I had to do it in the muscle then my doctor read his book and saw that it could be done subcutaneously so you should check. It's much better.

Lizh- how is the 2ww going?
Hope everyone else is ok,
Sarah
xx


----------



## smcc (Jun 5, 2005)

I had a question about lining thickness- does anyone know what it should be for ET? 
Mine is only about 7mm at the moment- that doesn't sound very thick to me.
Sarah
x


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

Hi girlies,

thanks for all your concerns regarding my  ! I will check with the lovely ladies at Care but i know that my friend (who now has a 7 week old angel - yipee) had to do hers in her bum muscle. She said she got no bruising at all, but without you thinking I'm bragging - i'm built a bit like a whippet and - well shes not, so I suspect that could be the difference. The nurse did say to Dh that I had no fat to jab into!   I just keep working on the fact that we must have broken the back of the jabs by now.

Speaking of which, i'm doing some positive mental thinking becasue I really want EC to be next Friday! Why? Because my Yoga and Reiki teacher says that next Friday is the most wonderful day for about 4 years regarding positive energy. She says the effect will spread both ways from Friday and will affect next week and the week after, and for a long period to come we will have positive energy dominating all the negative energy. My fingers were all tingly at Yoga on Tuesday and she says thats because there;s so much energy flying around at the moment ready for this energy window to open up on Friday. So heres lots of           for us all.

By the way if you want orange knichers (which she swears by for ladies like us) Dotty P's have some really nice ones (I'm wearing them now!).

Candy - the answer is I'd like to come but I'm leaving it to the last minute. forgetting all the stuff about next Friday, it is quite likely that I'll have EC either Wednesday or Friday so I'll just play it by ear. Would love to meet you and all the other girlies and its not too far from me.

Sarah - I get a big red mark and itchy with the burseralin but it passes after about an hour. I thought it was just my leg going 'what the **** its this all about!' Good luck for next week.

this is becoming a long post so i'll just say a big   to the rest of you.

TTFN
Cathy


----------



## smcc (Jun 5, 2005)

The clinic have just called back and said to stop injecting the Citratide as I must be allergic to it. I tried to ask if that would mean I would ovulate naturally but as usual they didn't get what I was on about. Not sure if we should avoid any   over the weekend now.  
It's so frustrating cos it's only the assistants who call me and they don't know anything- they aren't even medically trained. Obviously he gave me the drug for a good reason and now he's saying just stop taking it. 
Cathy- good news about next Friday- I hope some of that good spreads to Monday and Tuesday as well. What's all this about orange knickers You say you get a big red mark but you're still taking the drug?

I'm so confused, I'm going mad......  
Sarah


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi there

I "dropped in" here a while ago to say hello as I'm about to start IVF (after 3 failed IUIs) and as I'm about to start properly in a couple of weeks time, I thought it was time I came back!

We've just been given all the forms to sign and the first lot of drugs so hopefully when AF arrives in 2 weeks time it will be all systems go.  Very exciting, but very scary too.  But I guess you all know that!

I wondered if anyone else is doing the short protocol (using letrozole, puregon and orgalutran?).  It would be good to hear of any one else's experiences with this.  I'd never heard of anything other than the puregon before.

Lots of luck to everyone in their treatment.     

And Sarah - i am very impressed with you being brave enough to use such long needles!!

Rachel B xxxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hi I'm crashing in again  

Sarah - I really feel for you and your non english speaking environment.  Is it possible to drop a question in the Ask A Nurse thread here to see if you can get some answers about what is going on.  It might be worth a go...   8mm thickness is ideal but there is still time for it to do a sprout from 7mm!  Molly had some good advice on the other thread about keeping your tummy warm with a hot water bottle and some other info...

Cathy - oooh I really hope you do come to the meet.  I know you've got loads going on at the mo but it's sounding really positive with your yoga etc!!  Open that window and let those positives in you skinny minnie whippet  

Hi Rachel B - I see you're taking the plunge!!  Good luck and see you in 2 weeks  

Sending VIL and Moosey more big  KJ words were right on the money.  As you know I'm thinking of you both.

Big   to everyone else!!

H xx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Just a real quickie   

Vil & Moosey - sending huge hugs your way    

Sarah - I was told that was a known side effect of cetratide - I got it after every Jab 
I was told to inject in the area surrounding my belly button   Not sure if that helps you at all 
You normally only have to do a small number of days - I did 5 - and just alternated sides each day 
Hope you get some answers tomorrow xx

Starr - I started spotting on / off from about day 21/22 in the cycles after my IUI - I had never had it before and no-one ever could tell me why it was happening   

Ali - So pleased to hear the bleeding has stopped - Here's to a calm 7 months xx

KJ - Looks like your new addition could be lots of fun    Nice to hear from you   

Best go - Pickle appears to be stirring - Again !! ( that would be about right - we only like to be awake overnight !! ) 

Murtle - You couldnt have put it better - Hoping your turn comes around real soon - Sending positive vibes from Katie to you           

Molly - If you happen to look in - Sending lots of love your way    Big kisses from Katie xx
Love to Liz, Lily, Eire, Jodi, Cathy, Rachel, Billie, Candy & Jacob and anyone else i have rudely forgotten  

Looby xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hey Holly no need for the   this is as much your home as ours   will try and get on later for personals x


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Aaah thanks Candy  

Looby - Katie is GORGEOUS!!!  I wanna cuddle  

H xx


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Looby, Katie Rose is absolutely gorgeous, and no, you're not just biased.

Holly, of course you're not crashing.  You can join in wherever you like.  Especially if you're moving to IVF, you will find useful info here.  I can't believe it's not all that long until you move back to NZ.  I'm off to Auckland again on Nov 17 for 3 days (work conference).  Will you be home in time for Christmas?

Hi to everyone.  Just off for dinner for my Mum's birthday.  Will put personals on tomorrow if time.

Love to all
Jodi


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi

Not very hopeful for testing on Monday, I've just done a hpt which was negative  .  I know I shouldn't be testing early but my curiosity got the better of me.  I can't see how it could turn into a positive within the next two days.  We paid for this tx and can't afford anymore at the moment, so we will have to wait for our NHS go - sometime next year.  Oh well, might try and book a holiday instead.

Liz


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Liz - you never know,those hpts are evil,fingers crossed for you xx

Victoria and Moosey - I am so sorry things didn't go your way,life is so unfair.

Cathy - hope your   is ok!

Sarah - you are brave,with the language barrier!

As for me werll we're onto our fourth and final DIUI,if this doesn't work then we're hopefully going to do egg sharing DIVF,need to stretch the pennies as far as possible,and if I can help someone else have a baby then so be it!

Hi to everyone else not mentioned xxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

HAVE A GREAT DAY STRUTHIE
LUV'N'HUGS MURTLE
XXXXXXX​


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY STRUTHIE


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Thanks you two!
Been up the pub with my brother and had a couple of tia maria and cokes was really nice!
I have become very boring lately!


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya,

Just wanted to pop on and start to get to know you all abit better,I alreafdy know a few of you from the IUI board.

I was told last week that both my tubes are blocked and that our only option now is IVF   We have had to failed IUI's,dh has poor motility/form too.We are hoping to do egg share with IVF at Care in Nottingham,which will most probabilly be after xmas.

I just wanted to see if there were any of you having IVF that have problems with your tubes ?? Daft question but does it lower the chances? Not sure yet whether we will have to pay extra for ICSI what with dh's sperm being poor aswell,so at the moment its all abit mind boggling,as I am sure you all know from when you first started 

Anyway thats me,hope to get to know you all better very soon,good luck to everyone  

Kelly x


----------



## smcc (Jun 5, 2005)

Hi all,
Had another scan today- getting a bit fed up with them now- that's 4 I've had. The follies have grown a bit but still not big enough so he has increased my dosage again to 400IU of Puregon- seems really high to me!! He wants me to go back on Tuesday now.
It was really funny today as DH came with me for the first time and as it was a Sunday there was no nurse on duty so the doctor gave him a pad and told him to write down the sizes of the follies!! In French so I hope he got it right!!
Anyway, not sure when EC will be- probably Wed/Thurs now. Also my Estradiol level is now at 800- does anyone know anything about that?

Hope you had a good birthday Struthie.
Hi Jodi and Jess.
Sarah
xx


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

Hope you a had a lovely day yesterday Struthie - Many (belated!!) Happy Returns!

Liz - Thinking of you and keeping everything crossed for tomorrow xx

V_I_L and Moosey - I was so sorry to hear your sad news - Sending you both lots of love and  s.

Kelly - Welcome!  I am sure the lovely ladies on here will answer all your many questions.  Lots of Luck to you.

Ali - Really pleased to hear that the bleeding has settled and the scan went well - Great news! 

smcc - Your poor DH!  Went as moral support and came away as a qualified nurse!!  Hope those follies continue to grow for you!

Sending much love to everyone else who i have not mentioned personally  

Amanda
xxxxxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Fingers and toes crossed for you Liz    

Welcome Kelly - I'd defo go for icsi if there is a male factor. It is so devastating not to have any eggies fertilise.


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Sarah, good luck with that crazy system.  French, I hope your poor DH understood.
Liz, I hope today brings good news.

Here's a me, me, me post.  They thawed 3 embies today and 2 survived the thaw, so ET tomorrow.  
We'll see.

Hope everyone is fine.
Struthie, I hope you had a great birthday.

Love Jodi


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Jodie- I just wanted to wish you good luck for your e/t and 2ww


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi

It was a   for us I'm afraid.  

Jodie - good luck for your ET tomorrow.

Liz


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

Liz - sorry to hear your news. 

Jodi - all the best for tomorrow.   

Sarah - did you ask about orange knickers? I think it may have been an IUI thingy - wear your luck orange pants on IUI day but it relates to Reiki healing. Orange is the colour that represents your reproductive bits and pieces. So wearing orange surrounds you with just the right vibes at the right frequency for your bits! (Its all to do with the speed that orange light vibrates at) Wearing orange knickers is about as good as it gets! If you can't find orange pants in Russia get a bit of orange ribbon and pin it on your usual draws! 


Kelly- hi!  . I've got one blocked tube and one open one (hedging my bets!) It shouldn't affect IVF at all cos your tubes are bypassed althogether in the process.

Struthie - my bum is not OK but don't you worry abut it!     It would seem odd to sit down and not go OUCH at the mo!   You sound very positive - good on you!

Hi Holly - would love to meet you too. Will know more after Wednesday. Really want to come but really want EC too!

Looby - Katie is like a little doll! My friend has a 7 week old baby via IVF and when I was saying how beautiful she was, she said that was why it had taken so long to have her - she was a special order with all the added extras and of course that takes longer. I hope my orders nearly ready!

2nd stimms scan this am - alls good. I have about 12 follies - the biggest are about 12mm. Have to go back on Wednesday to see if we're still cooking!

Love to all those i haven't mentioned already,

TTFN

Cathy


----------



## aliso1 (Dec 23, 2003)

Hi Girls

Just to let you know appointment went well on Friday.  DH sample is fine and the doc talked through everything that would happen and when DH asked how long the waiting list was, we were told about a year.  

My face fell but when she double checked the list for our area we were told 8-10 months and that was backdated to May for me so roll on the New Year when we will be starting.  YEH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.

Ali


----------



## aliso1 (Dec 23, 2003)

Cathy good luck for Wednesday, how is the bruising now?

Liz so sorry to hear about your BFN.

Jodi good luck for ET tomorrow.

Sarah keep your chin up, hopefully everthing will be ok in the end.

Kelly looks like we could be starting treatment together, welcome.

Hi to everybody


Ali


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Liz - so sorry sweetheart. My heart goes out to you and dh  

Well done Cathy on those lovely follies  

Good luck For tomorrow Jodi  

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## JED (Dec 16, 2004)

HI girls,
I think some of you may remember me from the IUI girls thread but for those who don't, I'm an Aussie girl who has undergone IUI in London but has now moved back to Australia after spending 6 years in the UK.  Dh and I have our first appt with an Australian fertility specialist next Wed and I am going to ask to start IVF as soon as we possibly can.  Although I will be in a different timezone I hope I can join your thread as it would be nice to have some support and girlies to chat to.

Jx


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Liz, I am so sorry about the BFN.  It never ever gets easier.    

Jed, I'm in Perth.  So, I'm still in a slightly different time zone to you.  I never seem to find it a problem though.  

As for me, FET is over.  2 embies, 1  'compacted' (lots of cells), and the other 6 cell.  We'll see.  5 other frosties left, but they're not great ones, so I hope this works.  We'll see.  I'll actually be in Auckland for testing day, but I'm sure I'll already know by then.

Aliso, I hope the time goes quickly until new year.

I hope everyone is well.
lots of love
Jodi


----------



## aliso1 (Dec 23, 2003)

Jodi sounds good hope the 2WW flies in.

Welcome Jed good luck for your appointment on Wednesday

Ali


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

Jodi - good luck with the 2ww.  

Welcome Jed - good to have you on board! Good luck next wednesday. 

Ali - the bruising is interesting - looks a bit like a map of the world on one leg! Still, keep thinking we must be nearly there! Here's to the New Year for you! I have to say that although its a very scary thing to do its also been a wonderful thing too (we're only doing 1 so I won't go through it again). Its brought me and Dh even closer together and we both feel really positive about it all - no necessarily about the outcome but just because i suppose we both feel we can't do any more than we are. Hope you get to understand what I mean REAL soon!

Dh says my best follies are 17mm not 12 like I told you! Love him! He takes it all in much better than i do.

TTFN
Cathy


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning all,

Just got back from my gp appointment to reffer me to the Park in Nottingham   I called the Park and they said as soon as I send all my records (about 1 week) then I can get an appointment with the egg share team    Cabt believe I am getting excited at starting something so scary   

Big hugs to you all

Kelly x


----------



## Eire (Jul 5, 2005)

Hi all!
Apologies for not being on line much the past few days.

Sarah -  for those follies to grow.

Cathy A- Good luck with your scan tomorrow, your follie sizes sound great and fingers crossed for ec on Friday! Delighted to hear that this whole rollercoaster had brought dh and yourself closer together. The press nowadays are so quick to state that this process is a cause of many a realationship breakdown! Good for you both, he sounds like a sweetie!

Liz - I was so sorry to read your news.  I hope you're bearing up ok.

Aliso1 - great news aout your start date, so it looks like feb/march is D Day! Good for you especially after loosing all the weight! I hope you're so proud of yourself! Wishing you the best of luck!

Jodsterr - Well done on ET today. sending you loads of   Please god it will result in   this time!! Good luck on the 2ww! I hope it flies by for you.

Aliday - Delighted to hear that the bleeding has stopped. Rest up and take it easy!

Struthie - Good luck with your 4th DIUI! You deserve to have things go your way after all you've been through.  

KellyDallard - Great news about your docs appointment!!! Good luck with your next appointment in the next couple of weeks! Welcome to the rollercoaster again!

Jed - Welcome to the board &   with your appointment next Wednesday!

Loobylu - Katie Rose is so adorable!!! Congratulations to dh and yourself!

RachelB - Welcome back, good luck on starting the ivf journey shortly

Murtle - Hope you're keeping well!

Well I'm due to test on Thursday at the clinic. I've been having AF pains since last night so I'm not very positive about the outcome. Was tempted to do a hpt today but decided "why bother"? I'll keep you all posted with the outcome anyway!

To anyone I've forgotten -  

Best wishes to everyone!


----------



## smcc (Jun 5, 2005)

Hi all,
Kelly- great news about your appointment. When does that mean you can start tx?

Liz- so sorry to hear about your bfn  

Jodi- glad your et went well- good luck with the 2ww.

Cathy- sound slike we may be doing ec on the same day- good luck.

Eire- good luck for testing.   

As for me, I'm getting really fed up. It just seems to be dragging now. I had another scan today and the follies seemed quite big so I thought he would say ec would be on Thurs but when he called tonight with the results of my blood test, it seems as though it will be Friday now. He told me to do another injection tonight even though the biggest follie was about 21mm and a couple at 18mm- I hope they don't get too big.  Does anyone know what 'too big' is?
So I have to go for yet ANOTHER scan tomorrow. It's such a pain because I have to be there at 8am and the clinic is in central Moscow so it's about an hours drive. I keep relying on friends to take my little boy to school and pick him up I'm feeling a bit guilty.
Also, what do your clinics say about resting after ec and et? 
Sarah
x


----------



## moosey (Aug 12, 2004)

Hello

I think the max size is 25mm - well thats what they told me at my clinic, so you have more time if needed!

Just a quickie to thank everyone of you that have been so nice in the messages you have posted.  A big thanks to all who also sent PM's.  You are all very sweet.

Take it easy
Jackie


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

everyone
sorry not been around much,but mneeded some time away from it all.  stiil shocked by it all to tell you the truth

vil and moosey-so so sorry to hear things did'nt go well for you both...so hard is'nt it.thinking of you both 

liz-sorry to you too...life is cruel 

jodi-good luck with your two weeks 

smcc-good luck with your scan 

kelly-glad to see it is all starting for you soon .hope you don't mind me asking,how long did it take form  you asking about  it to now.i only ask,as my con told me that he would find out if i could do egg sharing,but i have not heard from him,it has been three weeks now,and i am worried about phoning them in case i can't do it
suely it cannot take this long to find out,whoever they find out from,because i am not sure..thanks

ck6-hope you are well

hi to anyone that i have missed 

luv petal b


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

Hi all,

Just waiting for a phone call to hear if I have EC on Friday. It was touch and go on the scan this am so the blooods will decide. I have about 7 follies that are around 22mm and another load that are smaller and they're just deciding whether to give them a day or two more. 

Need to know - the waitings driving me mad!  

Love to all

Cathy


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

oooh Cathy how nerve-wracking, and exciting too 
i recommend Ebay for whiling away hours, just punch in daft words or odd things, its amazing what you find lol..... or just random google searches, it can occupy you for HOURS 
thinking of you

kj


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

KJ - you sound like an expert! Thanks for the tip - hope I don't end up spending wads!

BTW - I keep wearing my necklace everytime I go to the hosp and all the nurses have commented on it so i've told them all about you and all the other girlies and they think its very sweet. So a big   and   for your support.

Cathy


----------



## smcc (Jun 5, 2005)

Hi girls,
Cathy- have you heard back yet? Fingers crossed it will be Friday.

I had another scan today and my EC will be Friday as well. I have to do the trigger jab at 6am tomorrow. Have to do it myself- into the muscle- so not looking forward to that much.
My follies are ranging from about 16mm to 22 and there are two that are 28mm that I think will be too big. He said I had 8-10 that could be used so I think that's ok.
I will have to have a General Anesthetic and stay in over night so really dreading that. Had to have all the tests today including an ECG and an HIV test which seemed a bit OTT!!

Sarah
x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

New home thsi way http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,41584.new.html#new


----------

